# Car license plate from Italy



## singi (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh dear, I'm so happy that I found this forum, 

I would like to ask if there any folks who has experiencess with car deregistration
We bought a car in Italy and moved to denmark for a while ago. 
It has been almost two years that we couldn't do anything with car license plate.
We tried to deregister our car license but so far I understood from the embassy of Italy in Denmark as that we physically have to go to the shops (where you buy yearly car tax!?) and hand over the palte..
Is there any way we avoid this so we can do in denmark?

and we expact that we will get huge fine...because we haven't paid for two years?
or is there any way that we could avoid that?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You just need to follow the rules to register in denmark. 

https://skat.dk/skat.aspx?oid=2244357

If you're staying in the EU Italy doesn't require you to do anything.


----------

